# Anybody have problems receiving initial Phone Verification Pin text?



## Uberlyfter

I've been trying to sign up as a Lyft driver and when it gets to the point where it tells me that they've sent me a text to verify my phone and they want the 4 digit code, I look and I have not received the text. I've tried to have it resend the text, made sure my phone number was right... Not sure what the deal is. I use Republic Wireless and have a Moto-G phone that's about 6 months old running Android 4.4.4.

I have unlimited talk and text and a 3G data plan.

Does anybody have any ideas why my phone isn't receiving the verification texts from Lyft?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Uberlyfter


----------



## Casandria

I would contact your phone provider. Sometimes they don't allow texts like that or you may have opted out and not known about it.


----------



## Ryle2013

I'm having the same problem with my republic wireless moto x. Did you ever get it to work?


----------



## UberDesson

Try sending Lyft a message thru their website. Lyft.com >> Help >> Applicant >> Contact us (select relevant topics, then u will be able to write your message at the end)


----------



## Calhiker

I tried to sign up with my google number and didn't work. Seems like it has to be with your actual number


----------



## FrankLStanton

Old thread, I know, but the solution want posted. Some providers (VOIP) categorize their numbers as landlines, and as a result, don't accept texts. Google voice is one such provider. Not sure about Republic, but it is WiFi based with cell as backup. Lyft and Uber (especially) don't pay well with VOIP.


----------

